# How does a dog choose it's "master"



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife often comments that our dog loves me more than her, she's half joking and is OK with it but it's clear that Sook prefers to be with me. When we got her I was recovering from a major operation and I wasn't very mobile, it was clear from the moment we picked her up from the rescue centre that she was better able to walk/feed/train her, I reluctantly accepted that the dog would be "hers".

In spite of this Sook has bonded with me in a big way, as I've recovered from the op I spend all of my free time with her, I don't leave her alone unless I can help it ( work mostly ) I also fuss over her much more than my wife, my wife's job means that although she is home during the day she is out most evenings whilst I am home with Sookie.

I just wondered what factors determined who the dog chose as it's "master" sorry I don't like that term, I prefer friend but don't know what else to say. Does the fact that she's female and I'm male have any bearing, is it because I spend more quality time and fuss more, or can she tell that I love her more which my wife freely admits I do.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoever has the best food/favourite toy/is willing to give an ear scratch at that particular moment. Buster's fickle like that. But he prefers me over my housemate


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi for me i think its who feeds them walks them spend most time with them,Bobby comes to all of us in house for different things but im one he cries for and looks for


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Zipper is pretty fickle - if you've got time to tickle his tummy or have some yummy treats he'll stick to you like glue.
Lilly, I'm her fav I spent the most time with her when she was a puppy and took her to all her training classes. She go to anyone just like Zipper but will always come back to me.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Some breeds don't choose a master. Malamutes for example are well known not to be "one man dogs" aint that the truth! I feed, exercise, groom and fuss over mine but they still don't prefer me to anyone else, little s*ds! I'd love a dog that stays by my side but with a Mal it's whoever's got the sandwich in hand, lol.


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

We've only had Harry for 2 weeks now, and he doesnt seem to have chosen between me and my boyfriend. If I leave the room he will sit and look for me until i return even though my boyfriend is there, but its the same when he leaves the room. I think he just likes us all to be together snuggled up on the sofa. (i must add this is only when he's sleepy, all other times i dont think he really cares whos in the room, he'd prefer no-one there so he can go behind the tv and chew wires :lol


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Me & Freddie clicked when we'd just gotten him and were bringing him home, he was looking at me with a really grateful look (as far as dogs can look grateful that is!) & he was always tucked in my arms asleep (dribbling ) and wouldn't leave my side, then he got too heavy and doesn't like being picked up anymore.
Now he's basically my shadow, but will go with whoever has a toy  though he generally brings the toy back to me.

Danny & me do a lot together so he kinda sticks with me as well, but then if someone else has food he'll be off.
He's pretty independent, though.

Pip's anyone's friend, though he sits with me when he's sick - lucky me.


----------



## nicolajayne (Sep 20, 2010)

My dog seems to like both myself and my partner equally at times but then at other times she seems to prefer me.
she can be a lot calmer with me and more obediant I think.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Both Toffee and Teddy consider themselves my OH's dogs ... Gypsy is def mine in her mind
But all three adore cuddles from whoever is closest and willing to hug them , lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I feed and walk my two, and spend all day with them. I love them more than my partner, who isn't really a particularly doggy person. He takes them for evening walkies though! I think he secretly loves them too!

Nero isn't a cuddly cuddly dog, but prefers me, and Amber is very loving to me, but has decided she is my partners dog! When he comes home from work it's like the second coming of Christ for her! When we walk them together we have had to switch dogs before, as Nero looks for me, and Amber looks for my OH, they only settle down and walk properly when they're with 'their' human. I don't mind, I think Ambers dedication to the OH is bringing him round to liking them more and more! :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Duke pays more attention to me because I train, feed, walk, groom, play with him. My partner is workin nights and got a bit miffed the other day because we were both calling hii in the park with his kids and Duke only came to me! Yum yum tasty cheese


----------



## jennyanydots (Jul 31, 2010)

I like to think my dog prefers me as I'm the one she was sick on when she first came home x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

jennyanydots said:


> I like to think my dog prefers me as I'm the one she was sick on when she first came home x


This made me spit out my tea! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

my 2 dogs prefer my husband to me. one of them pines after him if he goes out and the other has always gone to hubby over me. misty was my dog though. i spent hours just cuddling her and falling asleep on the sofa, i also know she was my dog as i am the only one she would let take food off of her, she would bite anyone else if they tried


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

He loves both of us but for different reasons, I think I am his security, the one he cuddles in to and he responds better to my training, whilst he sees my OH as his playmate,so when the toys come out he gets it


----------



## woodwitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Some breeds don't choose a master. Malamutes for example are well known not to be "one man dogs" aint that the truth! I feed, exercise, groom and fuss over mine but they still don't prefer me to anyone else, little s*ds! I'd love a dog that stays by my side but with a Mal it's whoever's got the sandwich in hand, lol.


Lol, ain't that the truth! :thumbup:

Seriously though, my Ozzy is mostly malamute, but he loooves my other half to distraction - cries when he's gone, sits by the bathroom door whining when he's in the bath etc. But he is more likely to listen to my stern voice than my OH's. Maybe we've gone into "parent" mode, where one is the disciplinarian and one is the big softie. Obviously I'm the "bad cop"! But animals do seem to like Chris - his animal magnetism maybe! The cats love him too. Maybe Ozzy messes around with Chris more cos he knows I won't stand any nonsense!


----------

